# System resources question...



## onestoptech (Apr 7, 2013)

It's been years since I played with FreeBSD but planning on a non-production NAS system and am curious on how it will use system resources and not go wasting CPU/memory resources. Or as we have access to a ESXi server just load it up on there.

Regards,
     Joe W


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2013)

What exactly is the question? Whether or not FreeBSD is stable and doesn't squander resources?


----------



## onestoptech (Apr 8, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> What exactly is the question? Whether or not FreeBSD is stable and doesn't squander resources?



Thought the question was pretty obvious LOL, but yes. Am I better off slapping a copy one of our ESXi boxes or go standalone? Just looking for opinions/experiences of others. We're a Microsoft house primarily but are looking to other more cost effective options. 

  Regards,
       Joe W


----------



## throAU (Apr 15, 2013)

If it's non-production/test I'd suggest going the ESXi route.

Why?  Because you can snapshot it, break it and recover until your heart's content.

I've been running FreeBSD 7.x and 8.x in ESX (and ESXi) in production for about 6 years now - the boxes only go down when I reboot them for kernel upgrades.


----------

